# przegladanie dostepnego oprogramowania

## pusz

Nie moge znalezc w dokumentacji. W jaki sposob wyswietlic sobie wszystkie pakiety z poszczegolnych grup, np: media-sound media-video itd ?

----------

## Raku

 *pusz wrote:*   

> Nie moge znalezc w dokumentacji. W jaki sposob wyswietlic sobie wszystkie pakiety z poszczegolnych grup, np: media-sound media-video itd ?

 

najprościej:

```
 ls /usr/portage/<grupa>
```

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

jest taki "mały" programik o nazwie "eix" - bardzo fajne i przydatne narzędzie.

Mnie z kolei interesuje, czy jest możliwość wyświetlenia programu pochodzącego z danego pakietu, jak np play z pakiegu sox.

----------

## wodzik

qfile?

----------

